# First Time Plasti Dip



## TimSmith26 (Dec 25, 2012)

Hey everyone I decided to do the Bowties black, this was my first time, how does everyone think it looks?


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

That's a pretty good start now time for stripes and more!


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Lightz39 (May 14, 2012)

Looks good. I will be doing the same when the weather doesn't SUCK anymore. I am debating blacking out the chrome outline around the grill as well.


----------



## FL_CRUZE (Feb 10, 2013)

Looks good I should've plasti dipped mine I paid $88 for black aluminum replacement bowties from defenderworx


----------



## TimSmith26 (Dec 25, 2012)

Lightz39 said:


> Looks good. I will be doing the same when the weather doesn't SUCK anymore. I am debating blacking out the chrome outline around the grill as well.


I'm planning on doing that tomorrow actually, that was my test with the bowties... but I'm having a little trouble trying to figure out how to get stuff in behind to be able to block the radiator from getting sprayed with the Plasti dip.


----------



## TimSmith26 (Dec 25, 2012)

tecollins1 said:


> That's a pretty good start now time for stripes and more!
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Thanks! Yeah, question, you know the strip of chrome up on the doors, by the windows...is that possible to plasti dip? and do you have any idea how to go about it?


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

yeah very easy to do. 
grab a hold of it by the end and lift it up. it comes right off.


----------



## TimSmith26 (Dec 25, 2012)

tecollins1 said:


> yeah very easy to do.
> grab a hold of it by the end and lift it up. it comes right off.


Awesome, thank you, I'll try it tomorrow than, Also, any idea about getting in behind the front grill? to block the spray from the radiator?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Pretty good for the first timer .


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Well done!

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Lightz39 (May 14, 2012)

TimSmith26 said:


> I'm planning on doing that tomorrow actually, that was my test with the bowties... but I'm having a little trouble trying to figure out how to get stuff in behind to be able to block the radiator from getting sprayed with the Plasti dip.


I haven't looked yet but if you figure out a good way to do it feel free to let me know


----------

